

How Uber’s Autonomous Cars Will Destroy 10M Jobs and Reshape the Economy - sirteno
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2015/01/27/how-ubers-autonomous-cars-will-destroy-10-million-jobs-and-reshape-the-economy-by-2025-lyft-google-zack-kanter/

======
pedalpete
Lot's of interesting things in this article, but why will Uber be the source
of Autonomous cars?

I still fail to see what the big deal about Uber is, I've never used it, don't
see why I would. I've never had a problem just sticking out my hand and
getting a cab. All I hear about Uber is about excessive fees, so why bother.

On the other hand, why wouldn't GM/Ford/Etc. not create their own app for
hailing cars that they put on the streets? They've already got an
infrastructure for maintenance, and that real-estate can be well used for
charging, cleaning and servicing of their autonomous cars.

You could have an app to get you a GM car, or maybe if you prefer, you use
your 'Cadillac' app for something special.

------
gumby
I agree with petalpete -- the Uber shout-out is a red herring. It has been
clear that the argument "people don't want to buy a self driving car" is a red
herring. People want transportation, and the low utilization rate of the
investment in a car is an enormous economic burden.

Rather than moan about the low-paying low-educaction jobs, the author should
be considering the better use of capital (he does touch on) and real estate.
The land currently consumed by filling stations, parking lots, and on street
parking all be freed. _That_ will be the mega revolution.

